# 2 buy or not 2 buy?



## ge0624me (Jan 25, 2008)

just put a cz p40 at cabelas on layaway, but after reading so many negatives on this pistol (ftf's.ejections,sightproblems,etc) not only on this forum but others, cant decide if i still want to purchase it ,despite it looking so b/assssss, i've owned quite a few handguns, as well as a cz75b which happens to be my all time favorite, never owned a 40s/w,i am also a big cz fan ,but plz let me know if .....i should go a different route,only h/o's....thx


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you like the CZ75 so much then why don't u just buy a CZ75 in 40SW?


----------

